# Winged Demon



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

What to do with a Mr. Thrifty? I had corpsed this guy, just experimenting before getting into the 2 buckys that I have. I was going to make a cage for him and have him in there with a teddy bear, wearing diapers or child's clothing. Decided to make a set of wings for him instead. I pretty much used the Vile Things method. My photography is lacking and I've had problems with the link, but give it a shot. Your comments are appreciated.

Winged Demon Photos by BudMan13_photo | Photobucket


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

He looks familar welcome


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

wicked job!
looks awesome!
.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I've tried this link on several occasions, and I just can't get it to work.

I wanna see too!!!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I can't see it either.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

I apologize guys, sometimes the link works and others it doesn't. It just worked for me, but yesterday it didn't. It has to be something with the site, don't know what to do. Please try again though, your feedback is important to me.
Someone said it may be the browser you're using, but that doesn't make sense to me. If you go directly to photobucket, is there any way to find it? I'm new to these computer contraptions.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey Bud,

Excellent prop you built and those wings really set it off. Looks great in normal light. He's going to look amazing lit with the proper colored lighting. Definitely go with some red lighting for the face and chest, perhaps some amber on each wing. I want to stop by there a few days before halloween and get some night time photos of it. Can't wait to see your other creations.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's a good prop BudMan. Nice use of a Mr. Thrifty. The wings are great. Good work on the hands too. Did you heat them to get the bend?

One thing you might want to try is to remove the jaw springs and use some hot glue to give him an open mouth look. That can eliminate the "smiling" that every skelly seems to have.

It's not a good angle but you can get the idea what that might look like from one I did last year.

http://64.226.23.133/woodycarr/scarefx/images/mr_thrifty_2006.jpg


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey guys, thanks again, I'm glad the link worked for you. FX, yes, I definately have to open his mouth a little. Nice prop you have there. I heated the hands up with a blowdryer, bent them and stuck them in cold water, just didn't look right with "praying hands". I am planning on making 2 more of these in different flying positions, they were pretty easy. The nice thing about them, although unintentional, the wire that I used for the wings is a lite guage. Because of this and how they will be mounted on a 'spring pole', when the wind makes them sway, the wings actually move up and down a bit, looks very cool! The biggest mistake I made was not positioning him before corpsing and adding the wings, what a PITA working around the wings and filling the joints with hot glue, that took longer than making him! Richie, come over anytime, looking forward to meeting you. Also, kinda hard to see in the pics, but he has green LED eyes.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

For those who can't get the link to work, here's one of the pictures from the page on his photobucket:










NICE work! I think I may have to try one of these one day!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks, Ghostess. OK, me being slightly handicapped in the computer department, how did you do that? Thankyou for the compliment!


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Budman, I love it. You have inspired me to use Mr. Thrifty in some of my future creations. I love those wings. Are they flexible?


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

dflowers said:


> Budman, I love it. You have inspired me to use Mr. Thrifty in some of my future creations. I love those wings. Are they flexible?


D, thank you. How could you go wrong,$16 for the skellie and a few hours. Yes the wings actually flap if you move him up and down. I'm going to mount him on a "spring pole" so the wind will make him move. I had no idea that would happen, but it is cool! I used a thin wire to frame the wings, it's actually a type of welding wire that I had laying around, but maybe the wire hangers from the dry cleaners would work, you know, the ones that bend when you try to hang a sweater. Don't know, the wire I used is still thinner.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

BudMan said:


> Thanks, Ghostess. OK, me being slightly handicapped in the computer department, how did you do that? Thankyou for the compliment!


Sure thing.  You just copy and paste whatever


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks, I'll try it next time.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks good, and pretty soon you'll have an army of flying skellies to do your bidding. Bahhahaha!


----------

